# When do you pin?



## nightster (Oct 15, 2014)

Have any of you found that a particular  time of day works better for you to pin? Pre, or post workout. If you pin before your workout how long do you wait (if at all) before your workout?    Thanks Underground.


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 15, 2014)

Pin what? unless it's suspension or base it won't make a difference..


----------



## nightster (Oct 15, 2014)

I guess what I'm curious about is if you pin (test c for example) right before a work out, would it help absorption because of the muscle being worked right away.


----------



## nightster (Oct 15, 2014)

And I am aware of esters and how they work, but the oil doesn't. Sit there while those breakdown, so by working the muscle help distribute the chemicals better so when they are absorbed it's spread out.   I sometimes over analyze things lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 15, 2014)

No it still takes time to cleave the ester etc... only way to make a difference and it's slight is pinning a large or small muscle group. One has higher peak levels with faster absorption the other has lower and slower absorption. I can't remember which is which.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 15, 2014)

In the morning, always.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 15, 2014)

I try and stay on a schedule I pin delts only at this point usually in the am right before a shower . Hope that helps


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> No it still takes time to cleave the ester etc... only way to make a difference and it's slight is pinning a large or small muscle group. One has higher peak levels with faster absorption the other has lower and slower absorption. I can't remember which is which.



I believe a small muscle like delts will have a lower peak. I'll try to find where I read that.


----------



## deadlift666 (Oct 15, 2014)

About halfway down. 

http://www.steroid.com/Deca-Durabolin.php


----------



## cotton2012 (Oct 15, 2014)

Pinning right before a workout helps to elevate pip to an extent depending on what you pin.


----------



## nightster (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Seeker (Oct 15, 2014)

I pin right after I get out of the shower or bath. I like having a nice clean ass before I stick a needle in it.


----------



## snake (Oct 15, 2014)

I pin glutes and quads shortly after a leg work out. I avoid working a muscle that has just had a needle in it.


----------



## bronco (Oct 15, 2014)

I always pin before bed


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 15, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> I believe a small muscle like delts will have a lower peak. I'll try to find where I read that.



It really depends more on blood flow through the muscle than the size of the muscle.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 15, 2014)

nightster said:


> And I am aware of esters and how they work, but the oil doesn't. Sit there while those breakdown, so by working the muscle help distribute the chemicals better so when they are absorbed it's spread out.   I sometimes over analyze things lol



The oil actually does sit there in what they call a depot. The oil is slowly released from depot depending on the ester and once in general circulation enzymes will then hydrolyze the ester for it to become biologically active.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 15, 2014)

I've found if I pin let's say legs before a leg day, I'm fine.  

If I pin directly after leg day, it's going to hurt for awhile.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 15, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I've found if I pin let's say legs before a leg day, I'm fine.
> 
> If I pin directly after leg day, it's going to hurt for awhile.



Trick question....bc everyday is leg day


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2014)

i dont think it matters when unless u pin tne


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think the most important thing is not miss scheduled pins.  Sometimes I lose a day here or there but my objective is to keep level stable when on hrt/trt or in the case of cycle to keep levels elevated for the cycle time duration.  Therefore knowing in advance when a pin scheduled and I diligently try to not miss pin days.  For me morning or night does not really matter.  Of course routine blood tests are also important to document that actual numbers.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 15, 2014)

nightster said:


> Have any of you found that a particular  time of day works better for you to pin? Pre, or post workout. If you pin before your workout how long do you wait (if at all) before your workout?    Thanks Underground.



In the morning, before work. I haven't really noticed anything special about timing during the day but that's just me.


----------



## Stevethedream (Oct 16, 2014)

stonetag said:


> In the morning, always.



Totally agree with Stone here. Morning all the time unless it's tne which would be pre work out.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 16, 2014)

I like to pin at night.  Give it time to absorb while I sleep and not working the muscle.   I've pinned in the morning and lifted at 5pm and had it hurt like hell.   I've never had trouble with pinning at night.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 16, 2014)

Mornings before training.


----------



## nightster (Oct 26, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> The oil actually does sit there in what they call a depot. The oil is slowly released from depot depending on the ester and once in general circulation enzymes will then hydrolyze the ester for it to become biologically active.


So would it be beneficial to try to spread the oil out?  Massaging the muscle?  That's kinda what I was getting at.  Lol


----------



## Manski (Oct 26, 2014)

In the morning before work. I work construction so I'm on the move. It will help spread the juice !


----------



## Gt500face (Oct 26, 2014)

All day every day!!!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 2, 2014)

Pin at night, more time than before work. Plus I tend to have an oil lump for an hour or so post pinning and sitting on that bad boy is not too comfortable!


----------

